# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Dual boxing

## W4r3z

Hello,


Im new arround here, but maybe u guys can teach me a way to...
my old notebook got hd problems, so im LF a way to run 2 aa on same pc, im pretty familiar with vmware, since i started use it in version 4  :Smile: 
i ve beeing trying many tutorials, but best i could reach was a gods disconnected u at char selection...or game crashes at middle of "leaf" loading screen...
CAn u guys help me with that ? and after that ill run one of the automation scripts u guys provide  :Smile: 


thanks

----------


## AutoScript

You will need to change the registry to your vm. and hide it from hs. You may have limited success with scripts due to active desktop.
But you are welcome to try. 

Elzie

----------


## W4r3z

> You will need to change the registry to your vm. and hide it from hs. You may have limited success with scripts due to active desktop.
> But you are welcome to try. 
> 
> Elzie


in my researches i found many things to change, and one of those suggest that i use a offline registry editor, do u know any i could use ?
maybe if i use any hs bypass, is it possible ? any good one u can suggest ?
why limited access ?;(

----------


## AutoScript

> in my researches i found many things to change, and one of those suggest that i use a offline registry editor, do u know any i could use ?
> maybe if i use any hs bypass, is it possible ? any good one u can suggest ?
> why limited access ?;(


Hi W4r3z
Windows provides its own RegEdit that you can access from going to your Start Menu and typing regedit (or for Windows XP go to start menu press R then type regedit. I use this for a scanning https://www.dropbox.com/s/mo8x2w78m2...anner.exe?dl=0 

Elzie

----------


## W4r3z

hello, 

thanks for the answer, but i think u dont understood what i sad, i was talking about a offline registry editor, for seom protected keys...but i figured a way to, u just have to change the permissions on the folder that have the protected registry.
thanks anyway...ill test it soon and ill report if its working  :Smile:

----------


## doom3fan

i found a decent guide for this here https://www.thebuddyforum.com/archeb...93-vmware.html and i would recomed useing atleast 2 cores or 1 core 2 threds with min of 4 gig of ram or elce u tend to crash or freez alot

----------

